# Luxury 3 Bed 2 Bath Villa, Hacienda Del Alamo Golf Resort, Murcia for longterm rent



## Lorr Hunt (Oct 29, 2008)

Hi

My partner has a Luxury 3 Bedroom, 2 Bathroom Villa with private pool on Hacienda Del Alamo Golf Resort in Murcia (Fuente Alamo) available immediately for long term rental.

The villa sleeps 6 and is fully furnished and equipped to a very high standard. 

Private 8m x 4m pool enclosed in large garden area with sun loungers, patio table
Landscaped Gardens	
Rooftop Solarium	
BBQ Area with Large Patio 
Secure Gated Resort
Fully fitted kitchen, including dishwasher, washer/dryer 
Championship Golf Course designed by Dave Thomas 
Clubhouse, tennis courts, etc.....

15 minutes to beach, 20 minutes Cartagena

Please contact Neil on 0044 7940510728 for further information, pictures etc.....


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

Lorr Hunt said:


> Hi
> 
> My partner has a Luxury 3 Bedroom, 2 Bathroom Villa with private pool on Hacienda Del Alamo Golf Resort in Murcia (Fuente Alamo) available immediately for long term rental.
> 
> The villa sleeps 6 and is fully furnished and equipped to a very high standard.


I was looking for a villa sleeps 7, Que lastima !


----------

